# So now we have very special angel looking over my son and me.



## mama879 (Jan 27, 2011)

My husband passed yesterday and I was at his side and he went peaceably. It was a long time that he was sick and he is at rest now. No more pain. 
I want to thank all of you for your thoughts and prayers. I think of all of you as a part of my family. I am here watching and keeping my mind off all of this. I once told you fiber relaxes me and helps let the stress out. So Here I am.


----------



## crafterwantabe (Feb 26, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. May he Rest In Peace. Prayers for you all. Hugs


----------



## KnittingBrit (Aug 30, 2017)

Deepest sympathy - you're in my thoughts.


----------



## janallynbob (Jan 5, 2018)

I am so sorry, my thoughts are with you and your son,

Janallyn


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

I'm so sorry you're going through such a terrible time in your life.


----------



## BirchPoint (Feb 12, 2016)

((Hugs)) Our thoughts are with you.


----------



## seamer45 (Jan 18, 2011)

I’m so sorry, even when our loved ones have been ill for years it’s never easy when they are gone. I hope for you and your family peace as the year goes on.


----------



## Alpaca Farmer (Jan 19, 2011)

So very sorry for your loss Mama. You are right, now you have a special angel, and he is in no pain. Sending Hugs and Comfort to you.


----------



## HappieGram (Oct 31, 2011)

Many thoughts and prayers with you. 
My sincerest sympathy for your loss. 
{{{Hugs}}}????


----------



## MMWRay (Dec 2, 2016)

I can't imagine your sadness now but I hope you can come to share your husband's peace. Illness, especially long term, is so devastating to the caretakers and survivors.


----------



## peggywolff408 (Mar 27, 2014)

Prayers for comfort from here.


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I am so very sorry for the horrible pain you and your son are suffering. There are no words that can take away the pain but know that many are thinking of you at this time.


----------



## Maureen Therese (Dec 31, 2014)

Knit, feel safe and look after yourself. I am sorry you have lost your husband, but I am sure he will look down on you and you will feel his love.


----------



## lbn (Dec 15, 2011)

My prayers are with you on your new journey.


----------



## Bfirebaugh (Feb 16, 2012)

My deepest sympathies are with you and your family. Prayers and hugs coming your way.


----------



## PamRDH (Mar 15, 2016)

Never goodbye. Always til we meet again.????????????


----------



## koudsema (Mar 30, 2015)

Saying a prayer for you and your family. I'm sorry.


----------



## betty boivin (Sep 12, 2012)

Hugs for YOU! We are here for YOU!


----------



## gardenpoet (Jun 24, 2016)

I am so sorry you lost your husband. It must be very hard. Please know we at KP are here for you and appreciate your many contributions to our community. Stay well.


----------



## JoeA (Jun 24, 2016)

Sorry for your loss, comfort and prayers to you and your family.


----------



## Igor'sJoy (Apr 5, 2017)

My heartfelt sympathy to you and your family.


----------



## Babalou (Jun 3, 2012)

My deepest sympathies are with you and your family in this sad time.


----------



## ilmacheryl (Feb 3, 2013)

So sorry for your loss. Consider this a virtual hug.????


----------



## Longtimer (May 23, 2013)

Extending thoughts, prayers and understanding at this most difficult time. 
Carol


----------



## FranVan (May 22, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your family.


----------



## a fool for fiber (Nov 18, 2014)

I'm so sorry for your loss. We're here for you.


----------



## Hazel Blumberg - McKee (Sep 9, 2011)

I am so sorry to hear of the death of your husband. I'm holding you in my heart and thinking of you. Please be sure to stay in touch with us. We all care.

Warmly and with hugs,
Hazel


----------



## shepherd (Feb 25, 2012)

Peace is now his portion - may your heart also take time to rest


----------



## howesfam (Jun 24, 2011)

Prayers and happy memories for you and your son❤????????


----------



## silkandwool (Dec 5, 2011)

May he Rest In Peace. As you said he will have no more pain.


----------



## Only wool (Feb 13, 2017)

Sympathy and prayers for you and your son.


----------



## MrsMurdog (Apr 16, 2013)

I am sorry for your loss of your life partner. I know you will feel like half a person for a while. Keep busy (you need to productively fill all of that time that previously was dedicated to caregiving with something positive (books, friends, fiber...NOT FOOD) and do NOT allow yourself to feel survivor's guilt.


----------



## sbeth53 (Mar 29, 2011)

I am so sorry for your loss...I hope you can find comfort in your fiber.


----------



## eneira12 (Dec 18, 2013)

Such losses are so difficult and my heart goes out to you. I'm so glad you had good experiences with him in his lifetime.


----------



## blawler (Feb 20, 2012)

I am so sorry for your lose. Being a widow myself I can relate. Aloha... Bev


----------



## spinninggill (Apr 9, 2011)

My sincere sympathies for your loss. Nothing can replace a loved one,but hopefully your son and the support of your virtual fibre family will help eventually to ease the pain and loneliness. (())


----------



## spins2knit (Jul 29, 2013)

You have my deepest sympathy. Take care of yourself.


----------



## Goodshepfarm (Jul 20, 2014)

Dear Mama. You are such a dear friend to so many of us here on KP and Facebook and we all care about you very much.
I am so saddened to hear the news. It has been a long battle for all of you.
I want to send you my deepest condolences. 

Michelle @ Goodshepfarm


----------



## lovelandjanice (Aug 8, 2012)

So sorry for your lost.


----------



## Bummy (Sep 6, 2013)

Oh, I’m so sorry to hear about your husband. I pray for comfort for your family, that you will be surrounded by
love during this time. Please know that we are here for you.
Linda


----------



## GardenGirl (Apr 23, 2011)

From your earlier post we learned how he cared for you and encouraged your dreams. May remembering all the little things comfort you as you find your way with him beside you in spirit. Let us care for you too when you need a shoulder.


----------



## amoamarone (Feb 21, 2015)

Such a hard time of it you have all had. When my husband died, I did very well for the first several months, perhaps because there were so many things to take care of. Then, when there was less to take care of AND when I finally caught up on my sleep, I found that the sadness overtook me. Everyone’s grief journey is different so take care of yourself and be gentle with yourself.


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

My heart goes out to you. I’m so sorry


----------



## Reba1 (Feb 5, 2012)

Continuing prayers for you and your son as you face a new future.


----------



## KateLyn11 (Jul 19, 2014)

I am so sorry for your loss. Please let your family know all of you are in our thoughts.


----------

